# Blankets for shelters/rescues



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey guys I found this new website. they donate blankets to animal shelters and rescues... Just thought i would share in case anybody could use some. 

thanks! 
Lil 

Welcome to Blankets for Babies


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> hey guys I found this new website. they donate blankets to animal shelters and rescues... Just thought i would share in case anybody could use some.
> 
> thanks!
> Lil
> ...


Hey Lil, good to know. Thanks for sharing. Its always nice to have that information to pass on especially to newer rescues struggling.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is, wonderful info Lil! Is that Chris in your Avatar?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep isnt he a cutie : Would never know how rotten he is in that pic huh...lol.. we were at Mary's house and he jumped in my lap to get away from the other dogs....lol.. that way he could observe... :bowl: he got down and played with Oliver her pup but he just wanted to check things out first... hes a hoot... total couch potato... but show him a ball and he goes ball crazy


Hes for adoption btw if anyone is intrested! Midlands Golden Rescue in SC...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Blankets for Babies - Making a Difference One Blanket at a Time

I met Tara today that runs this group.. super nice lady! I got 15 blankets for the rescue and she told me to let her know of any others that need some... She ships them out to whomever needs some... Some are made from sheets and other are made from Fleece...

If you know of anyone that has material to donate shes accepting donations! Fleece is really expensive... 


Also if your rescue would like to sell bandanas they have some... They will give 2.00 to the rescue for every bandana sold in your store... They sell for 6.00 (plus .50 shipping) and blankets for babies will get 4.00 of the purchase price and the rescue gets 2.00.

just thought i would mention it ... thanks!:wavey:


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful idea!

I'm going to donate some money to them, that is such a great cause. 

It's also great for people, if you find a deal on dog beds, etc. to pick a few up. I recently donated Shamus's two beds to a local shelter who was very appreciative, and they were in very good condition. When I find beds, food, etc. on sale, I pick it up. It's important to ask the specific shelter what their needs are, I know one shelter I spoke with needed cat food but not dog food and needed laundry and dishwasher detergent, which I never would have thought of if I hadn't called.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am sure she will appreciate it...Also needs help sewing the blankets together... shes got 7 girl scout troups doing the no sew blankets... but shes looking for help with sewing and cutting out material for blankets and bandanas... shes got volunteers in several states if someone is intrested in helping her... wish i had time but kinda have my hands full with fundraisers and fosters...lol...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I am sure she will appreciate it...Also needs help sewing the blankets together... shes got 7 girl scout troups doing the no sew blankets... but shes looking for help with sewing and cutting out material for blankets and bandanas... shes got volunteers in several states if someone is intrested in helping her... wish i had time but kinda have my hands full with fundraisers and fosters...lol...


Sounds like a great community service project! Has she approached any retirement homes? I know we have some knitting grannies helping out making items.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

great idea Kim! I was talking to her on the phone and asked for blankets for my local shelter and then told her what you suggested... said she will have to work on that......


FYI guys i just called my local shelter and asked if they need blankets and got back a big YES. Last time i was there the dogs didnt have blankets, beds or any toys that i could see. they had a few rotten tennis balls in their fenced in area.. but that was it.... So found one place that needs blankets :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump... this is a great organization.. Anybody want to help sew blankets togther? shes looking for volunteers! shes got people in several states so you dont have to live here... 

And she also has no sew blankets if you dont feel like sewing.. also makes bandanas and smaller blankets for cats...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh and we went to the shelter on Saturday and took over 50 blankets, a bunch of toys, treats & towels for the shelter. they only had 3 dogs up for adoption but 70 dogs total in the shelter. not sure whats going on there...


----------



## blanketsforbabies (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Lil! Thanks for the kind words. If anyone wants to help, PLEASE let me know. i'm getting kinda desperate! hehe... I've got about 10 more shelters and not enough help with blankets. Thanks everyone!


----------

